

100 Attributes of Successful Entrepreneurs - whatwoulddadsay
http://blogs.jobdig.com/wwds/2008/02/12/100-attributes-of-successful-entrepreneurs-now-an-e-book/

======
ambition
This is neat. It's actually 100 short tips for entrepreneurs in PDF form:
<http://blogs.jobdig.com/wwds/files/2008/02/ebook.pdf>

The tips might be common sense around these parts, but they're good as far as
I can tell.

